# Schwimmerschalter



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wie könnte man denn den Schwimmerschalter einer Unterwasserpumpe überbrücken oder außer Betrieb setzen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Öffnen des Schaltergehäuses oder der Pumpe hätte das Problem der Dichtheit.
Wäre schön wenn jemand berichten könnt.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Jürgen,
besteht vieleicht die Möglichkeit den Schwimmer mit einem Kabelbinder oder ähnlichem an der Pumpe selbst zu befestigen?

Somit "denkt" der Schwimmer der Wasserstand ist zu hoch, also: Pumpen!


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo und danke Ralf,
das habe ich schon probiert. Entweder ist das Kabel zum Schwimmerschalter zu lang oder zu kurz. Ich müsste es ja in einer S-Kurve nach unten und dann den Schalter wieder nach oben verlegen. Habe auch schon gedacht das "Dingens" innen wäre magnetisch und könnte von aussen mit einem Magneten gehalten werden, war auch nix. Ich möchte den Schalter eben nicht einfach abzwicken und die Kabel verbinden. Die Überbrückung wurde man schon in einer kleinen Dose dicht vergießen können, dann wäre es aber für Rückbau vorbei. Die Schwimmerschalter gibt es ja einzeln mit Kabel (bei einem großen bay. Elektronikversand) also müsste man doch irgendwie an den Pumpenanschluß kommen. Habe die Schrauben schon gelöst und das Unterteil der Pumpe abgenommen. Es bleibt das Pumpenmotorgehäuse mit dem Flügelrad. Das Motorgehäuse steckt oben in der Kunststoffabdeckung aus der die Kabel der Pumpe nach außen geführt sind. Das Motorgehäuse steckt fest in der Abdeckung. Vergossen?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Wir reden hier doch von einer Tauchpumpe oder?

Was mir sonst noch einfallen würde, ohne irgendwas zu überbrücken oder sonst zu verändern wäre den Schwimmer am Stromkabel zu befestigen.

Dadurch könnte man die S-Kurve vermeiden, da man den Schwimmer so hoch hängen kann wie man möchte.
Man wäre nicht an die Maße der Pumpe selbst gebunden.

Ist halt von der Optik nicht so schön, aber eben auch ohne großen Aufwand.
Auch was das Rückbauen angeht.

Was genau hast Du mit dem Teil eigentlich vor?


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Ralph,
ich möchte damit meinen Teich aussaugen, wenn nun der Wasserstand sinkt kommt irgendwann der Punkt wo der Schwimmerschalter nach unten hängt weil er nicht mehr schwimmen kann, egal wo er angebunden ist. Es bleibt mir also ein Wasserstand von "Pumpenhöhe" ca. 30-40 cm, wenn sie liegt dann halt 20-25cm. Jetzt mein Problem erkannt.
Hätte die Pumpe keinen Schwimmerschalter könnt ich bis auf 5 cm (Ansaugabstand der Pumpenfüße) aussaugen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Jetzt hab ichs.
Dann sollte doch das klappen.


> Was mir sonst noch einfallen würde, ohne irgendwas zu überbrücken oder sonst zu verändern wäre den Schwimmer am Stromkabel zu befestigen


----------



## Carlo (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn die Pumpe so aussieht wie ich sie mir vorstelle, dann sollt eigentlich die Lösung von Ralph funktionieren. Oder ist das eine Pumpe mit eingebauten Schwimmerschalter?

Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Teil.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hier die Pumpe


----------



## Haegar (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Kabel aus der Klemmhalterung am Griff raus --> Schwimmerschalter senkrecht am Pumpengehäuse mit Klebeband fixieren.Soll doch nur für die Zeit des Teich entleeren halten, oder?


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo,
Schwimmer am Stromkabel? Das Kabel ist doch nicht steif, der Schwimmer wird es nach unten ziehen. Was ich mit vorstellen könnt wäre ein Stab fest an der Pumpe und oben am Ende der Schwimmer.


----------



## Carlo (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hallo Jürgen,

du musst einfach nur den Schwimmer irgendwie stehend befestigen. nimm Kabelbinder oder Isolierband und mach den Schalter am Gehäuse fest.(Evtl. kannst du den Schalter auch an ein paar mit Gas gefüllte Luftballons binden, die dann den Schalter nach oben ziehen)

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Der Schwimmer kann ganz einfach seitlich (!) am Griff befestigt werden - das Kabel zum Schwimmer muss aber von Unten in den Schwimmer führen - dann läuft das Teil immer da brauch kein Stab rangemacht werden) - müsste sogar laufen wenn sie umfällt - ansonsten stellst sie halt wieder gerade hin dann gehts weiter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

@Carlo,
die Idee ist super.
@ Nori,
um den Schwimmerschalter "richtig rum" zu befestigen ist das Kabel etwas zu kurz (S-förmige Verlegung)
und der Schwimmerschalter muss immer "senkrecht" stehen, von wegen auch wenn sie umfällt.
Tschüss
mir wird schon was einfallen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Hab ich das alles nicht schon gesagt


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Muss er eben nicht - ich hab in meiner Filtertonne einen Schwimmerschalter einfach am Kabel befestigt und der Schalter hängt etwas seitlich (lässt den Kopf quasi hängen) - die läuft immer wenn ich Saft draufgebe!
So wie er auf dem Bild ist einfach rumdrehen, dass das Kabel von Unten in den Schalter geht (kannst sogar die Arretierung verwenden) - das wäre die erfste Pumpe die so nicht läuft - dem Schalter ist es egal ob er auf Höhe der Pumpe ist oder volle Kabellänge nach Oben schwimmt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## camelman (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmerschalter*

Also wenn ich meinen Schwimmerschalter bewege, höre ich im Innern einen "Klack", Schalter nach Oben "klack" Pumpe läuft. Schalter leicht schräg in Richtung waagrecht, kein "Klack" Pumpe läuft nicht. Ist ja nicht so als dass ich die Pumpe nicht schon letztes Jahr in Betrieb hatte. Was machte mir da Probleme? Genau der Schwimmerschalter bei zu niedrigem Wasserstand. Bei genügend Wasser, dass ist richtig, kann die Pumpe sogar einen "Kopfstand" vertragen. Aber meine ursprüngliche Frage: Wie kommt man an die Anschlüsse des Schwimmerschalters? Wer hat so eine Pumpe schon geöffnet? Kann man das Motorgehäuse einfach aus dem Kunststoff-Oberteil ziehen?
Danke für die vielen Antworten
tschüss einstweilen


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo guten Morgen,

ich weiss dass die letzte Antwort schon mächtig lange her ist, aber bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache mit dem gleichen Anliegen, hole ich den wieder hoch.

Darf ich fragen, wie du das "Problem" nun gelöst hast sprich den integrierten Schmutzwasserschalter dazu gebracht hast immer AN zu sein um damit zB an eine WPS3000plus zu hängen ?
Danke schonmal vorab


----------

